# Howdy from DC!



## bugatabugata (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi peeps!

Lowly green belt in taekwondo. (Belt exam coming up in a week, so keep your fingers crossed!) Thank you for all the useful stuff you keep posting on here!

Best


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 29, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## stickarts (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome aboard................


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello, and welcome to MT!  We have a very active Korean Martial Arts section here, always glad to have another Taekwondoin here.


----------



## sfs982000 (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Kinghercules (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey, I live in DC too!!


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome to MT.  There are several people in the forums that live in the MD, DC, VA area.


----------



## bugatabugata (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words of welcome!


----------



## OKenpo942 (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to MT! Best wished on your upcoming belt test!


----------



## bugatabugata (Mar 10, 2012)

Allrighty, happy update -- two belt promotion, baby! iratedan Garrr! So now, I'm officially a slightly-less-lowly blue belt!


----------



## Jason Striker II (Mar 10, 2012)

Welcome to MT. And as for being a "lowly green belt" - we all kick beneath the sky.


----------

